# Motorcycle Gloves



## davidTLV (Dec 22, 2012)

This might be a question for other motorcycle EMT/Paramedics, or even just for other bikers or POV responders out there...

Our volunteer EMT team all have fully equipped motorbikes and respond to local calls directly from their places of work.

Given that we often suit up in a hurry as we head to our bikes, and time and safety is of the essence responding to calls, I'm looking for help on finding gloves that meet some pretty specific requirements:

1. Gloves that are quick to put on, e.g. synthetics are usually quicker than leather
1. Gloves that will provide sufficient protection to a rider in the event of a spill en route to a call
2. Flexible enough to be able to operate a PTT radio (Motorola Brute-type), GPS, keys, locks etc en route
3. Quick and easy to remove once on scene - or thin enough to keep on and pull nitriles over the top
4. Lightweight (fortunately cold/wet is not an issue here most of the year )

There was similar thread a while back (search for "Skin tight duty gloves") so I'd also love to hear from anyone who knows if these types of duty gloves would be tough enough to provide some level of protection if the rider met the road, and flexible enough for writing notes, or inserting an IV line.

I've been using fingerless gloves with quick pull loops on the fingers (similar to cyclist gloves) but looking for something better.  Can anyone help please?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.alpinestars.com/moto/gloves/scheme-kevlar-textile-glove.html#.UNZU_1y9LCQ


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 22, 2012)

The best gloves I ever used in EMS were actually shooting gloves. Soft, skin tight leather that preserves fine motor agility, but also very tough.

If i really needed I could put a larger size latex glove over them. 

Also kept the hands fairly warm in the winter. 

I am not a motorcycle person but I would surely bet there are some dedicated gloves for that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> The best gloves I ever used in EMS were actually shooting gloves. Soft, skin tight leather that preserves fine motor agility, but also very tough.
> 
> If i really needed I could put a larger size latex glove over them.
> 
> ...



Which ones were they, because I'm looking for a new pair.  Mechanix gloves are okay, but there has to be something better out there.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Which ones were they, because I'm looking for a new pair.  Mechanix gloves are okay, but there has to be something better out there.



Don't remember, give me a day or two to track the brand down.

Edit: Uncle Mike's

these are them:

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...98&start=51&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:60,s:0,i:292


----------



## davidTLV (Dec 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Don't remember, give me a day or two to track the brand down.
> 
> Edit: Uncle Mike's
> 
> these are them:



Veneficus - those look pretty serious. 

Reviews also look positive. Can you really write with these on? And fit nitriles over the top?


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 23, 2012)

davidTLV said:


> Veneficus - those look pretty serious.
> 
> Reviews also look positive. Can you really write with these on? And fit nitriles over the top?



I could start an IV with them on. 

I had no problem fitting nitriles over the top. The only caviat I can think of is I have small hands. I wear 6.5 surgical gloves (I get a lot of grief for that) and the 6.0 are just a little snug but I can still wear them for 3 hours without difficulty.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 23, 2012)

honest answer?  get two sets of gloves, one for motorcycle riding, one for patient care.

M/C gloves can be leather, leather w/ kevlar lining, or anything you can imagine.  they can cost from $20 for mechanix gloves (which I wear when I am on the Rescue) to $100+ for specialized gloves.  I happen to like the Hatch Streetguard Glove with Kevlar, which I can put a pair of latex gloves over, but it's usualyl one of the other.

patient care gloves are disposable, BBP resistant, and come in a box.

no call is that urgent where the 20 seconds it takes you to remove your M/C gloves, remove your helmet, and grab your gear, and don a set of patient care gloves.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> honest answer?  get two sets of gloves, one for motorcycle riding, one for patient care.
> 
> no call is that urgent where the 20 seconds it takes you to remove your M/C gloves, remove your helmet, and grab your gear, and don a set of patient care gloves.



Agreed.

It's ugly when riders go down without proper gloves. Leather is going to offer better protection than synthetics. Motorcycle gloves are purpose-built. No good MC glove will allow you the dexterity to start IVs or do other fine motor skills with any sort of consistency. You can absolutely do things like operate a radio or GPS though.

Get your guys some good gloves for both parts of the job rather than trying to make one do everything. Just my opinion. We only have two hands and most only have one dominant one. Once you total it you can't just pop another one back on there and be good to go. That's potentially a quality of life altering injury.

Dainese, Sidi and Teknic all make good quality gloves. Alpinestarsused to be awesome as well but from what I've heard the quality has dropped off a bit but I cant say that from personal experience.


----------

